# Knife fish carapro with motoro



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Carapro comes out at night to scavange. My marble loves pellets and prawn and I guess so does the Carapro. I did notice that Carapro makes some weird ass buzzing noises when someone gets too close to him it is soooo cool so if you have one listen for the buzz it makes and I know it was him I watched the pattern of when he does it. Its like he electrically Charges himself and releases its electricity or something.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice looking knife! Hook him up to a power inverter to run your heater! LOL


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO I can run my house if i link a few it just made that noise again its screwed up lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Carapo knifefish are actually in the same family as electric eels but they do not produce much voltage to kill. Electric eel is actually not an eel but a naked back knifefish from family Gymnotidae. Just a lil'' info to share. Lol!

Just be carefull with the motoro as it might outgrow the carapo and try to eat it. Carapo slows down at 11-12".


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is another pic before I switch this weekend to my new 180G Im using all the wood and some real plants in my new setup, So then Im going to the Vancouver aquarium to see how they did their stingray Biotope tank and Im going to do lots of research on how to make one killller tank. Sorry my ray in this picture is hiding under the sand but you can see my Gar and others also My Caropo Knife is hiding as usual he only comes when lights are off.


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful fish and setup...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow i like that set up, pretty sweet.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is that grapevine??


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

It is all Branches of Manzanita wood. I have more Manzanita that I just picked up, and that is one big ass piece of Manzanita root that still floats, I had to weigh it down with rocks but ill post my 180 next week which Im switching too this is just a temporary setup for now Thanks for the nice feedback. This is still a work in progress and this is my 1st tank like this with Gar and stingrays. I still have alot to learn and Thanks to ben and Charles for all their help. Im a malawi guy too, but converted by Ben and Charles to Monster Fish as they are way too awesome to pass up.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lookn good bobby!

cant wait to see the 180G


----------

